# 1970 gto wiring harness



## LOADED70JUDGE (Jul 25, 2012)

Will the dash and engine wiring harness out of a 1970 chevelle work on my similarly equipped 1970 gto


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

The wiring is similar but not exactly the same. They have different gauges also. There are wiring diagrams on here for a 70 GTO. If you can come up with a Chevelle wiring diagram you could compare the 2.


----------



## DanT (Jun 29, 2013)

This is the link to a brand new wiring harness for any part of the car. This is where I have been shopping for the parts to my 67.

GTO OE-style Harness | 1964-1972 | NPD


----------

